# Blauparts: FREE Oil Change Kit & FS when buying a BLAU Shock & Strut Replacement Kit



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*2 Weeks ONLY! When purchasing one of our Audi BLAU® Shock & Strut Replacement Kit, we're including a FREE Ravenol oil change kit* (a value of up to $84.95)!* 

* Free shipping via FedEx Ground to the 48 US contiguous states only. Free shipping offer on in stock items only. Free oil change kit offer valid only with BLAU® shock strut kit purchase. Subject to change without notice. Previous purchases are exempt. Offers end 12/15/12. 


*Website:* 
www.blauparts.com


----------

